# Ubuntu 04.11 Internet und Wlan Wichtig!!!



## Klegolas (19. September 2011)

Hallo Liebe Leute 

Ich habe mir am Wochenende die neuste Version von Ubuntu heruntergeladen. Ich habe jetzt ein paar Probleme damit. Einerseits wird meine Wlankarte von meinem Notebook nicht erkannt bzw. kann sie mit der Sondertasten meines Notebooks nicht einschalten. Benutze ich einen Wlan USB Stick komme ich zwar ins Internet, es ist aber sehr langsam -_- 

Das andere Problem ist, wenn ich etwas herunterladen möchte -- im Ubuntu Shop -- kommt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung: 

Installation von Paketen erforderlich, denen nicht vertraut werden kann. Diese Aktion würde die Installation von Paketen aus nicht authentifizierten Software-Paketquellen erfordern. 

Ich bin euch tausend mal Dankbar für eure Hilfe.. 

Mein Sytem:

Ich nutze einen Dell Inspiron 9400. 

Bei Wlan wird folgendes angezeigt:
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off

wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"KariNet"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Access Point: 40:4A:03:57:7C:C0   
          Bit Rate=65 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=64/70  Signal level=-46 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2   Missed beacon:0

Schon im Voraus besten Dank und wenn Ihr Fragen habt, einfach fragen 

Grüsse 

Elia


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

Installiere mal das Programm "pciutils" (evtl. wirds aber auch schon mitgeliefert) und führe "lspci" aus. Danach postest du den gefundenen WLAN-Adapter.
Auf die Sondertasten bist du nicht zwingend angewiesen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der WLAN-Adapter schlichtweg immer aktiv ist (was nicht zwangsweise bedeutet, dass du immer eine Verbindung hast).
Bist du diesen Guide schonmal durchgegangen? -> WLAN
Wenn ja, wie hast du dein WLAN konfiguriert?

Was die Installation angeht: scheinbar benötigt das von die gewünschte Paket weitere Pakete, die nicht in den offiziellen Quellen erhältlich sind. Darf ich fragen, was du installieren möchtest? Ich bin mit Ubuntu nicht sonderlich vertraut, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass deren Wiki einen Artikel zu Fremdquellen enthielt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## derP4computer (19. September 2011)

Habe gerade mal Ubuntu hochgefahren und WLAN ist sofort da.
Musst du vielleicht erst mal ein Netzwerk/Verbindung anlegen?
Hier noch was: WLAN
Und hier: Ubuntu – WLAN einrichtenTipps-Archiv


----------



## Klegolas (20. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs 

Besten Dank für eure Antworten. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Konfiguration vorgenommen. Wenn ich einen Wlan USB Stick einstecke geht das Internet. Aber nur mit 5 Mb/s -_-
Verbindungsinformationen:
IP 192.168.1.37
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0
IPv4
IPv6 wird ignoriert.

Hier der lspci Befehl

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

Normalerweise wenn ich bei windows das Wlan eingeschalten habe leuchtet das WIFI Symbol, was momentan bei Linux bzw. Ubuntu nicht der Fall ist.


Grüsse

Klegolas


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. September 2011)

Ohja die Broadcom Chipsätze.  Ich habe einen BCM4312 im Netbook.
Möglichkeit 1: Du installierst das proprietäre Kernelmodul von der Broadcom HP
Möglichkeit 2: Du benutzt den b43-fwcutter (einfach via apt-get install b43-fwcutter installieren.)

Wie das genau mit dem fwcutter geht, habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert


----------



## blackout24 (22. September 2011)

Hab mir vor paar Monaten WLAN für Arch Linux eingerichtet auch ein Broadcom Chip.
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless#b43.2Fb43legacy

Laut Wiki hätte ich mir broadcom-wl installieren sollen mit dem ging es aber nicht hab dann den b43 genommen 
und schon gings.


----------

